
What Is Smart Learning and How to Apply It to Become a Better Learner - olalola
https://universeofmemory.com/smart-learning-better-learner/
======
olalola
It might surprise you, but I am not one of those people who will tell you that
learning leads to nothing but wisdom. On the contrary, a stupid learning
approach can turn out to be a monumental waste of time. That's why regardless
of your area of interest, be it languages or medicine; it's crucial to master
the art of smart learning.

It will allow you to get the best of both worlds - productivity and the
science of memory. This way, you can rest assured that every minute you spend
learning is a minute that makes you smarter.

